# how many shoot an 11-87?



## devolve (Feb 12, 2010)

for ducks/geese?

I have only ever owned 1 (20 premier) and it gave me issues. I have a chance to buy a synth 11-87 supermag 12gauge 26" brand new for 500 dollars. I have owned an sbeII in the past and loved it but I lost it due to the economy. I want one again but I cannot afford it. I figure the 11-87 will do the same job.

thoughts?


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 12, 2010)

The one I shoot only gives me problems if I dont push the shell past the lock. Other than that its a champ.


----------



## BandedWoodie (Feb 12, 2010)

*11-87 is a killer*

I hunt with an 11-87 and really give it no love during the season and all it does is kill ducks (when I can aim it properly).  I love mine and think it is a great gun.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 12, 2010)

love mine, had it for 15 years.  very few failures ever... I've shot ducks, turkeys, dovesw, even deer with mine.  Like most remingtons, you just need to keep em clean and lubed, imo.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 12, 2010)

I use my 1187 turkey gun for duck hunting...I just change the barrels out....21 inches for turkeys, 26 for ducks...


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 12, 2010)

I use my 1187 sp for everything, birds,deer,hog.

I just like it. Mine is a little older, 2-3/4 & 3 inch only.

Other brands are ok, I even own others, but I prefer Remington!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 12, 2010)

Heck I didnt know there was any other gun made   My dad bought my special purpose when I was 12.........and I have put it through some serious pooo....it has never let me down.  

REMINGTON ALL THE WAY


----------



## slayer1 (Feb 12, 2010)

If it were me I would try and find a used Benelli since you have had one a liked it.  You should be able to find one during the off season.  Just keep checking the pawn shops, gun shops and different internet forums.  I bought a M1 Benelli as a spare backup gun two years ago for $550 but it took me about three months of looking before I found it.


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 13, 2010)

i killed my first duck with a premiere


----------



## Johnny Reb (Feb 13, 2010)

I have duck and dove hunted with an 11-87 since they came out in 1987. I have 2 of them and do not have any complaints. I have put them through everything from mud, water, ice, snow and they have always performed flawlessly. Many times thought of getting a SBE or a Bretta but just kept using the Remington and used that money for gas to and from Arkansas...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, 1187sp for ducks and just about everything else.
I just got an 1187Supermag for Turkeys and hogs. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 13, 2010)

Got mine years ago when they first came out with the premier. Shoots 2 3/4 & 3 inch shells,lead or steel with the right chokes. Never  had an issue after I got it trained. IMO, one of Remington's finest works.


----------



## cmk07c (Feb 13, 2010)

for 500$ I'd buy it regardless, don't they normally price near 700$ after tax? Even if you don't like it you could probablly make 75$ or use it as a back up.


----------



## devolve (Feb 13, 2010)

this one is 800 plus tax normally. But I worked out a deal with the guy in my favor. If its there Tuesday I will buy it.

thanks for all the replies guys it is appreciated.


----------



## boarrunner (Feb 13, 2010)

i wud buy it for the price, I have the sbeII love it, my friend shoots the 1187 sm and loves it, i think its a fine gun myself


----------



## BFifer (Feb 13, 2010)

My premier 12ga has been w/me to Cordoba twice... ultimate test, right... 1,500 rounds per day average for about 5 days. Jams are rare and were likely due to light loads. I'd get it. Actually, look at my picture and you'll see the damage an 11-87 can do to some Argentine pigeons!


----------



## willholl79 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a left-handed 11-87 premier 12ga that Dad bought me when I was 12.  It is the only shotgun I've used for the past 18 years.  It has been to the shop twice for major tune-up but that's nothing considering I've shot 1000's of shells thru it.  And all but neglected it between hunts.  I would highly recommend one.


----------



## Da Butcher (Feb 13, 2010)

My main gun is SBEII but my back up is an 1187 and sometimes I have trouble choosing. solid gun


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Feb 13, 2010)

i have a 11-87 premier.never had a problem with it.went duck hunting on a couple cold mornings this year where my buddy's gold hunter wouldn't throw shells in the chamber after the first shot.the 11-87 was slingin hulls like a champ!


----------



## devolve (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks again guys. I miss the sbeII but I think the 11-87 will work out after all the comments I keep hearing here.

--d--


----------



## chashlls150 (Feb 14, 2010)

willholl79 said:


> I have a left-handed 11-87 premier 12ga that Dad bought me when I was 12.  It is the only shotgun I've used for the past 18 years.  It has been to the shop twice for major tune-up but that's nothing considering I've shot 1000's of shells thru it.  And all but neglected it between hunts.  I would highly recommend one.



He bought me mine when I was 11, its a 11-87 special purpose synthetic, that was 12 years ago, I have cleaned it maybe 4 times since then and it has been the only gun I have used until mid season this year when I got an 887. The 11-87 is on of the toughest guns ever. This year I had parts fallin out of it(due to years of neglect) and it was still shootin. Bottom line is an 11-87 is tough to bet for the price.


----------



## castaway (Feb 15, 2010)

I have shot an 11-87 for about 10 years and took it apart for the first time last year to clean it. One of the best guns I have ever owned and never experienced any problems, from shooting deer to ducks.


----------



## fyrdawgf24 (Feb 15, 2010)

Got one I turkey hunt with, but duck hunt with a Beretta Al390 and I love it


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 15, 2010)

*remington 11-87*

I bought mine in 1987 and have shot it every year since. It has been in the shop for repair, once. I would buy another in a heartbeat. My son shoots a 20 ga, 1187.


----------



## Barroll (Feb 15, 2010)

My brother hunts with an 1187 and it is good with clean shells and good maintenance, but with dirty shells, and prolonged periods without proper cleaning has had nothing but problems. It will not compare to a benelli which is what i shoot.  I would more wisely spend your money and get a 3.5 inch 870.  Cant go wrong there


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 16, 2010)

Any gun that has been improperly maintained will malfunction. This is also true of boat motors, vehicles and other equipment. While I have no problem with anyone shooting whatever gun they like, they will all malfunction when dirty. Even my single shot H&R will stop ejecting if not cleaned. The 11-87 is a great gun. Mine has had thousands of rounds of magnums through it. At 22 years old, it owes me nothing. Buy one!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a special purpose with wood stock, and one morning las year had ice on the stock and still killed 2 teal and a woody.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 18, 2010)

Used a 870 for years,then in 87 bought the 1187 sanded her,painted her camo and used her up til 2005 when I decided to buy a 1187 SPT turkey.
Me and my Son both use 1187's and never a problem.


The plus is....ITS MADE IN THE USA!

REMINGTON COUNTRY.


----------



## Johns0902 (Feb 18, 2010)

I bought an 11-87 premier, 12 ga back around 1995 from walmart for $500.00. i was very proud of that gun, because back then that was a BIG purchase for me. i shot about 4,000 rounds through it in 3 years, from skeet to deer and doves. i cleaned that gun every day when i got home. i knew it better than the back of my hand. one day, while dove hunting it broke. a small piece of flat bar fell out of the ejection port. i was so mad i took it to the pawn shop and got rid of it the next day. i now believe you get what you pay for, and i like the benelli's.


----------



## steveng70 (Feb 18, 2010)

I owned one and used it for ducks and turkey and it never gave me any problems. When I started shooting dove loads it would not cycle, but I think you can get something from Remington to fix that


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the 1187 premier my graddad bought back in 1989. It has never given me any problems. It is a 12GA with 30" barrel. I was the first one to shoot it. He bought it in August of 89 and was going to use it that dove season, but passed away before he was able to use it. First time it was shot killed two gobblers with one shell.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 28, 2010)

I do.I got my SP in 1994.Still works fine.I've shot turkey with it,hogs,and deer with slugs,and buckshot..but mainly birds,skeet,and squirrels.I've put several thousands of rounds in it.


Problems..In 16 years of hard service...I had to replace the o-ring for the action 1 time,and I think I may need to replace one of the metal rings...It has a crack...oh..also had the ejector break last year.Had shells not want to load properly,but I simply removed the plug,spring,and little plastic piece that you can see when there are no more shells in the reserve,and cleaned it off,so it could smoothly slide.Had alot of build up..But all parts were very cheap,and easily replaced...Still give it 5 stars...want to get a 3 1/2" one


----------



## brown9844 (Mar 3, 2010)

I killed a lot of ducks with my 1187


----------



## Webfoot Whacker09 (Mar 3, 2010)

REMINGTON COUNTRY #1 11-87 is the toughest semi auto made not once has it ever let me down


----------



## Wood Smoke (Mar 4, 2010)

*11-87 Proud to have mine!*

Mine is a 11-87 SP synthetic ....... purchased new circa 1991...... and its been well used over the years, well traveled, probably not the best cared for, and has still delivered the goods!   Never been babied and probably due for a good going over, but there has been something about having it (_for one, it's paid for!)_ that has kept me from getting real close to buying a new Beretta or Benelli for the same hunting uses including the fact that I think that I shoot better with it.  Its also has a _strong_ liking for #5 copper plated turkey loads that produce an amazing pattern density with the standard supplied Rem full choke tube...... verified many times!  It's a lifetime keeper!


----------

